# SPN Newsletter - Living Like A Sikh



## Arvind (Apr 7, 2013)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh!

Editorial:
By  leading as examples Themselves, Guru Sahibs motivated Sikhs to live a  life filled with Sewa, Simran and to live as per His Hukam.  Historically, Sikhs have stood tall abiding by those principles.  However, in today's world, by our self-made hectic schedules, most of us  tend to find every possible excuse not to live as per their direction.  Even staying away from Amrit vela and Nitnem!

Guru Ram Das Ji has  defined Sikh on Ang 305/306 of Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Guru Gobind Singh  Ji composed Zafarnama with clear words - "When all means have failed it  is righteous to raise the sword". I often ask myself how many times I  really pay attention to Guru's bani in its totality!

Tejwant  Malik Ji's senate opening prayers bring this beautiful aspect of Sikhi  in a very condensed way. See his prayers in thread Ardaas for Justice  and Equality (Link to Article)  ). Those are awesome! Standing as Akaal Purakh's army towards peace,  harmony, service, justice and equality. Beautifully placed quotes from  Guru Granth Sahib Ji in his prayer are a big treat to anyone who reads  or hears those.

We Sikhs are born to stand tall, even if it means standing alone in the beginning. I pay homage to Dasarath Manjhi of Bihar (read more)  who cut a pathway in the mountain that was 350 feet long, 16 feet wide  and 12 feet high, by using his hammer single handedly, in twenty two  years.

In the closing, picking up quotes from Tejwant Ji's prayer  as it is. Let us meditate on Guru's bani - “Amongst all is the  Light-You are that Light. This Light is radiant within all that are  present here.” “Make good deeds the soil, and let the goodness be the  seed; irrigate it with the water of Truth. The fruits shall be there for  all to reap”.

Nanak Naam Charhdee Kala
Tere Bhaane Sarbat Da Bhala

Please discuss this latest edition of the newsletter HERE and, also please scroll down for our regular stuff!

Gurfateh!

Arvind Pal Singh
Sikh Philosophy Network


----------



## IJSingh (Apr 7, 2013)

Wonderful and thank you.  Enjoyed it.

All the best

Inder


----------



## Prof Hardev Singh Virk (Apr 7, 2013)

Dear ARVIND PAL SINGH

Thanks for ur WONDERFUL message. I have read TEJI's Ardaas also.
Frankly speaking, I was cut off from SPN due to my self-created hectic
activities even after retirement in India. Presently, I am in SURREY,
BC, Canada for 6-8 months.

Tell me how can I POST my Essays on SPN? (admin note: already replied!) I did it 3 years ago.

Guru Rakha
HS Virk


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 7, 2013)

Arvind said:


> Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh!
> 
> Editorial:
> By leading as examples Themselves, Guru Sahibs motivated Sikhs to live a life filled with Sewa, Simran and to live as per His Hukam. Historically, Sikhs have stood tall abiding by those principles. However, in today's world, by our self-made hectic schedules, most of us tend to find every possible excuse not to live as per their direction. Even staying away from Amrit vela and Nitnem!
> ...


 

Arvindji, 

with your noble pose and your perfect red  turban, I have often wondered what lay below the man behind the picture, I am pleased to note that your writings indicate you are indeed as noble as your photograph implies. You have restored my faith that Sikhs that look like Sikhs exist!


----------



## Arvind (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you IJ Singh Ji, HS Virk Ji, Harry Haller Ji for your generous encouraging words. Please continue to bless this little boy 0

Thank you to SPN Administrators and Moderators for giving such a wonderful platform to share thoughts.

Sincere Thanks to all readers for their presence here.

Warm Regards,
Arvind.


----------

